# Cleaning solutions?



## Rob P (31 Jan 2014)

Hey,

I need to clean my inline co2 diffuser and also my Twinstar diffuser.

I have been advised/instructions say to use sodium hypochlorite for the TS diffuser and H2O2 for the co2 diffuser. Presumably I can get one solution that will do both items?

Was pointed to H2O2 on Green Machine at £16/litre. There's loads on ebay for much less but most say '35%' which seems to be the strongest available via that channel?

So, will H2O2 clean both items, is 35% ok, and what concentration level would I use (or just neat?).

Thanks for any help


----------



## Lee Sweeting (31 Jan 2014)

Hi Rob! I have some ADA superge you can have. I used that to clean my inline diffusers. It always worked fine for me, with no problems.


----------



## Rob P (31 Jan 2014)

Lee, i'm going to end up indebted to you forever!! lol 

Star man!


----------



## Lee Sweeting (31 Jan 2014)

Haha! Its no problem mate, i no longer have any need for it. I don't have any glass ware or diffusers to clean.


----------



## ceg4048 (31 Jan 2014)

Yeah, it's basically bleach, which is on sale at Tesco for a comparative pittance (might be even cheaper at Aldi though, 5p/100ml)

Lets keep it real people.

Cheers,


----------



## Andy D (31 Jan 2014)

I just use bleach to clean my diffuser.


----------



## parotet (31 Jan 2014)

I used vinegar this afternoon, the one sold for cleaning, it takes more time but it works...


----------



## Rob P (1 Feb 2014)

Wow I just put my 'from China' UP branded atomiser on today so I can clean the other and what a difference! Guess the first one was well overdue a clean lol


----------

